# "Wobble" noise, out of ideas



## vaeevictiss (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a 2013 cruze 1.4T. For a while now i have been having what i can only describe as a "wobble" sound coming from the front of the vehicle. Imagine a flat spot on a tire...kinda like that. It increases with speed and is the loudest between 40-60mph. There is nothing felt in the wheel. I am out of ideas and so far i have done the following:

1. rotated the tires. Figured if it was a tire/wheel problem, the sound would move. While the tires were off, i used a dial indicator to check the rotors and they are perfectly flat. Got the tires back on and no change. Sounded like it was still in the front, mostly on the drivers side. 

2. said what the heck and changed out the drivers side wheel hub. no change at all. 

3. The other day my wife was in the car and said it sounded louder on the passenger side where she was. Additionally, i found if we did a really hard bake from about 70, just before the car came to a stop there was a loud pop pop pop noise coming from the passenger side that could actually be felt in the floor. This got me thinking it was definitely on that side. I ordered another hub (luckily they are only 85 bucks for an ac delco and about 45 mins worth of work). when pulling the brakes apart, they looked far worse than the drivers side. Not pad wise though. The pads looked like they were wearing evenly, and had about as much wear as the other side. However there looked to be very fine cracks in the pad material, just on the surface. Everything was just black and crudded up and smelled burnt. The thin metal pieces on the back were loose. I got all the brakes out of the way, unbolted the hub...and nothing...would not budge. Something on this side is getting very hot, and thats all i can think of. After beating on the hub for about 10 minutes with a hammer, it finally started to come loose. I used a pry bar to get it out the rest of the way. The surface where the hub goes into....whatever that part the hub goes into was corroded really bad. the axle and CV joint/boot looked moved fine with no noises. I cleaned up mating surface and put the hub in and got it all back together. 

I cleaned up the brake pads, put some brake grease between the thin metal back plate and the thick metal backing of the pad. I would have replaced the pads but i didnt have any pads and didnt want to get in my truck to get to the store to buy any all covered in grease. I have no problem replacing these, but i cant see them being the problem other than maybe the popping noise i heard when braking hard. I assume if they were somehow rubbing on the rotors while driving and making the noise im hearing they would be worn much worse than they are.

I have no idea what the heck else to check. Only other thing i can think of would be where the axles go into the tranny but i have no idea how to even fix any of that. I did also check in on the half shaft issue that there was a recall for, and apparently my VIN was not in there. That seems fine though. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Have you had the alignment checked? Since it would be forcing the tires to work against each other, it could appear that the problem could be on either side.


----------



## vaeevictiss (Oct 14, 2015)

I have not, but when the tires were off while rotating them they all had no cupping or otherwise unusual wear. I have been a little curious about that though but it wasn't high on my list.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Find a GSP9700 and someone who really knows how to use it. 

Then get your four wheels checked. 

I suspect that you have belt separation or some other structural problem with the tires.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Call this guy and ask him nicely who he thinks is the best on a 9700. Then bring your car there and ask them nicely for help. 

Hunter Engineering Company > rep


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Is it kind of a "thumping" noise, rotational increasing frequency (but not really pitch) with speed?


----------

